#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-02
<danyelro200> salut
<danyelro200> am nevoie de putin ajutor cu ubuntu 11.4
<danyelro200> plz
<LuckyStrike> wasup? e cineva? :D
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-04
<Desen> e careva prin preajma?
<gbase> salut
<gbase> :) nu e nimeni pe aici?
<SoulRaven> ba da
<gbase> salut
<gbase> as vrea sa pun tightvncserver pe ubuntu server cu fluxbox
<gbase> ai ideie cum as putea face asta?
<gbase> riddickbm esti/
<gbase> ?
<riddickbm> gbase: da
<gbase> ai ideie cum sa pun tightvncserver sa merga cu fluxbox pe serverul meu?
<gbase> cine le are cu configuratul retelelor ?
<gbase> salut
<gbase> nu e nimeni?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-05
<fdd> http://alpha-new.web.cern.ch/trappedHbar1000s.
<alinrus> vazut
<fdd> fain.
<fdd> http://imgur.com/gallery/jdazc.
<alinrus> nu-i de parca ai pierde ceva ca nu sti unde-i romania
<fdd> pai nu-i neparat de romania, ca zice ca nu stie nici de celelate (gen ungaria). mi-o sarit initial in ochi cand am vazut "romania", si-am citit pan la cap.
<alinrus> nu stiu ce sa zic, mi se pare prea putin important
<alinrus> tarile astea au oricum un impact destul de mic la nivel mondial
<alinrus> ideea e ca nu vad nimic util in asta
<alinrus> pe mine nu m-o ajutat cu nimic ca stiam toate tarile de pe glob cu capitalele lor si unde-s pe harta
<fdd> a, inteleg. pai da, pana la urma, nu.
<fdd> da poti sa zici apoi: stiu tot, like a boss. : ).
<alinrus> singura data cand mi-o folosit e cand faceam misto cu un coleg de astia ce mergeau la olimpiade la geogra
<fdd> hahaha.
<fdd> pai da. in situatii de-astea.
<alinrus> toceau ca animalele si dupa veneau si ziceau ca densitate de nu stiu cati loc pe m^2
<alinrus> si incercai sa le explici ca nus e paote asa ceva
<alinrus> ma si daca nu le aratai in carte ca o gresit
<alinrus> nu intelegau de ce nu se poate 100 ... 200 de oameni pe m^2
<fdd> pai da.
<fdd> in singapore.
<fdd> : ).
<alinrus> sau monaco
<alinrus> da oricum astea is tot pe km2
<alinrus> chiar daca ii vorba de cateva mii
<fdd> normal, da poti sa faci glume pe tema asta. cu tari de-astea, din asia.
<fdd> da.
<fdd> mda, macau pe primu loc. singapore pe trei. [close enough].
<alinrus> meh eu stiam de monaco
<alinrus> close enough indeed
<fdd> mda, tarile-astea mici si-nghesuite.
<alinrus> http://www.acmsolver.org/?p=1259
<alinrus> o trecut careva pe 11.10?
<fdd> mit press! cool.
<alinrus> tre sa-mi vina arduino saptamana asta :D
<fdd> tat ai zis ca vrei sa-ti iei. : ).
<alinrus> pai o zis ca daca facem ceva proiect scapam de examen scris la microcontrollere
<alinrus> si o fost o scuza buna sa-mi cumpar unu
<fdd> ioi.
<alinrus> plus ca am avut noroc ca mi-o venit acum banii de la google :))
<alinrus> vreau sa implementez spacewar! pe arduino cu tvout 
<alinrus> si sa-i fac si niste controllere cum erau in original un buton si doua stick-uri
<alinrus> should be fun
<fdd> groovy.
<alinrus> yeah
<fdd> zic sa pui man pe-un pdp.
<fdd> pdp-1. : ).
<fdd> s/man/mana/.
<alinrus> da tre sa cad sa vad daca nu gasesc codu original 
<alinrus> sa-l portez
<alinrus> vreau sa fie cat mai accurate
<fdd> ie, ei.
<fdd> fain.
<fdd> o facut acum cativa ani unu apollo guidance computer (agc).
<fdd> software-u.
<fdd> sau nu mai stiu.
<fdd> ia sa vad exact.
<fdd> no, ma rog. apai despre agc este oricum documentatie multa.
<alinrus> poate mai la vara imi iau si un beagleboard sau pandaboard sa bag ubuntu pe omap :P
<fdd> ii misto omap?
<alinrus> pare sa fie de viitor pentru mobile
<alinrus> linaro tot asta targeteaza
<fdd> zice ca ii arm-base + coprocessor. : ).
<alinrus> si stau multi in spate
<fdd> ma gandesc fara sa vreau la "coprocesor matematic". : ).
<fdd> no, nu stiu.
<fdd> http://www.ibiblio.org/apollo/.
<fdd> asa ceva.
<fdd> sexy.
<alinrus> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gambit-repl/id434534076?mt=8
<alinrus> heh
<alinrus> :))
<fdd> wtf.
<alinrus> lisp on iphone ftw
<fdd> a. interpreter pe i*.
<fdd> pai da.
<fdd> ar fi si cazu. : ).
<alinrus> ceva bun la tiff zilele astea?
<fdd> ba, nu stiu exact programu.
<fdd> io inca n-am vazut the turin horse, spre exemplu.
<fdd> and i'm looking forward.
<fdd> for it.
<fdd> stai sa ma uit la program.
<alinrus> eu n-am vreme de futut pe la tiff
<alinrus> da la un film m-as duce
<fdd> pai nici io.
<fdd> nu ma prea duc.
<fdd> adica nu m-am dus deloc.
<alinrus> desi ma cam dispera filmele astea "independente"
<fdd> nici in anii trecuti n-am fost la nimic.
<fdd> a, da.
<fdd> "alternative". : ).
<fdd> chiar, este un program scris calumea pe website?
<alinrus> is prea snobi astia care le fac si vezi doamne ei nu adera la mainstream si au subieccte serioase de tratat nu-s clone ca hw
<alinrus> si toate is la fel
<fdd> ca nici nu stiu exact daca is trecute calumea.
<alinrus> ori ii una violata, ori abuz de droguri
<fdd> pai da.
<alinrus> si filmele romanesti inca nu o trecut peste perioada comunista
<alinrus> deja-i fumat subiectu serios
<fdd> bine, in principal ii ok sa fie tratate probleme diverse in filme, da parca in ultimii ani toti is obsedati sa arate acelasi lucru.
<fdd> da.
<fdd> si nu numa in romania.
<fdd> insa, da.
<fdd> toate filmele din noua generatie de cineasti romani parca is legati (tot mai mult!) de tratarea recursiva a subiectului.
<fdd> wtf.
<fdd> mda, ii cam trecut aici: http://www.tiff.ro/program.
<alinrus> ma eu ma bag in pat ca is rupt de cateva zile si nici sanatatea nu ma ajuta 
<alinrus> mai vorbim, noapte buna
<fdd> ok, noapte buna.
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-28
<mufi> hy all
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-29
<eid_> Ştie cineva de ce nu funcţionează TV-MAXE ? 
<eid_> Când dau să încarc un canal în cele din urmă îmi apare ecran cu negru . 
<eid_> Radio funcţionează pe TV-MAXE dar TV nu . 
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-30
<linuxmaniac2> salutare!
<linuxmaniac2> stie cineva daca pot seta un hotspot in mod AP pe 12.04?
<linuxmaniac2> o conexiune ad-hoc creaza un hotspot pe care nu-l pot folosi cu un telefon cu android
<eid_> Ştie cineva cum revin la o versiune anterioară de TV-MAXE ? 
<eid_> Sunt pe 0.07.0 şi vreau să revin la 0.06.4 . 
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-31
<Chell> buna
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-01
<gabriel_> salut
<gabriel_> e cineva pe aici?
<gabriel_> vreau sa instalez un lexmark z617
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-02
<DizyGirl> sal
<DizyGirl> sal
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-03
<linuxmaniac> !?!?!?!!?
<Libertiny> linuxmaniac: Error: "?!?!?!!?" is not a valid command.
<linuxmaniac> nimeni aici?!?!?!?!
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-28
<ovidiu-florin> salutare lume
<ovidiu-florin> ce faceți?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-29
<ovidiu-florin> vai de mine, dar ce s-a întâmplat aici?
<ovidiu-florin> nimeni nimic?
<ovidiu-florin> de câteva zile nu am mai văzut activitate aici
<pensacola_> inseamna ca nu sunt probleme :)
<ovidiu-florin> bine spus
<ovidiu-florin> dacă ar fi și adevărat
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-01
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-28
<baubau> intrebare de 1000 pct. on careva ?
<V3n3RiX> nu
<V3n3RiX> suntem toti niste roboti
<baubau> bv :P
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-29
<Pleskowich> Ola bozgor'z
<Pleskowich> fdd tezsvir Hozsi
<Pleskowich> Pacsule Domnule
<Pleskowich> Vatra Romanesca
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-31
<tilgath> salutare,linuxistilor O:-)
<tilgath> cum pot updata biosul la placa de baza asus P5KPL-AM SE ?
<Anuska> :)
<Anuska> mie chiar imi plac de astia
<Anuska> pun intrebarea , stau 10min 
<Anuska> si gata ca a expirat timpul
<Anuska> =))
<cosmen> .
<Anuska> x
<FlowRiser> o
<Anuska> x
<FlowRiser> Anuska, salut ^^
<Anuska> ^^ Hi FlowRiser 
<FlowRiser> Are you Romanian ? xD
<Anuska> Ultima data cand am verificat buletinul, dap.
<FlowRiser> super ^^ Esti utilizator sau developer?
<Anuska> folosesc debian
<ovidiu_calbajos> Anuska: debian, nu ubuntu?
<Anuska> dap
<FlowRiser> Anuska, si eu xD
<FlowRiser> lucrez la GSoC 2014 acum la portarea Muon-ului catre Debian
<ovidiu_calbajos> FlowRiser: si care e diferenta intre muon si apper ?
<FlowRiser> apper e mai "prostut" sa zic asa
<FlowRiser> nu foloseste decat packagekit ca si backend
<FlowRiser> pe cand, muon, poate folosii toate backendurile 
<FlowRiser> apt, packagekit, kns, etc
<FlowRiser> si le poate folosii pe toate odata xD
<Anuska> am fugit
<Anuska> pa-pa, treaba
<FlowRiser> papa
<Anuska> care le are cu css?
<FlowRiser> eu, am lucrat ca si webdeveloper cateva saptamani
<Anuska> pai nu ai experienta
<Anuska> nu te pot angaja
<Anuska> Voluntariat stii sa faci?
<FlowRiser> cum adica nu am experienta? >.< am lucrat pe bune in symfony si in multe tehnologii
<Anuska> Oki
<Anuska> praf
<FlowRiser> Anuska, am incercat sa fiu politicos si sa te ajut; TU nu ai fost decat o mare pacoste. Nu-mi zice tu ca sunt praf, tu esti cea care e blocata la facutul unui site
<FlowRiser> asa ca, continua sa iti faci site-ul
<FlowRiser> dar nu mai aduce injurii la adresa mea
<Anuska> =)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
 * Anuska e pe jos de ras
<FlowRiser> e clar, de ce incerc sa mai fiu politicos? noi toti suntem aici sa invatam
<Anuska> copil mic ce esti tu si scump, cand vrei sa ajuti pe cineva ajuta, nu ca ceva de gen, articol, etc... 
<Anuska> :P
<Anuska> pa-pa
<FlowRiser> poate nu pot sa explic la fel de bine, cum a explicat in articolul acela; Ei bine, bafta la site
<FlowRiser> Macar tu sa te simti bine cu tine
#ubuntu-ro 2015-05-27
<O-n-g-a> Salut!
<O-n-g-a> Ola FDCX bruda
<O-n-g-a> Hozsanna nektek dicsoseges tezsvírjeim
#ubuntu-ro 2015-05-29
<deepfreez> e cineva?
<ovidiu-florin> deepfreez: da
<deepfreez> :D gata sunt utiliator ubuntu
#ubuntu-ro 2015-05-30
<deepfreez> ovidiu-florin, ma poti ajuta te rog sa fac hdmi-ul sa mearga?
<ovidiu-florin> deepfreez: ce are?
<ovidiu-florin> ce nu merge?
<deepfreez> ovidiu-florin, am alta problema
<deepfreez> mi se blocheaza pe kde
<deepfreez> ingheaza tot
<deepfreez> cand ma logez pekde
<ovidiu-florin> deepfreez: dă-mi detalii despre sistemul tău
<deepfreez> ovidiu-florin,  on?
<ovidiu-florin> mereu
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> (aproape)
<deepfreez> ultrabook asus r501v
<ovidiu-florin> nu HW
<ovidiu-florin> SW
<deepfreez> am reinstalat ubuntu
<deepfreez> trebuie sa pun driverele de video ( intel + nvidia )
<deepfreez> e ceva cu prime
<deepfreez> ovidiu-florin, cum imi recomanzi sa instalez?
<deepfreez> http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<deepfreez> ?
<ovidiu-florin> Ubuntu nu are ceva utilitar pentru asta?
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu are
<deepfreez> nu stiu
<ovidiu-florin> ar trebui
<ovidiu-florin> caută driver în  dash
<deepfreez> what?
<deepfreez> sa ma pish
<deepfreez> pe el de ubuntu cu driverele lui
<deepfreez> ba nu vede nvidia prime
<ovidiu-florin> deepfreez: ceva nu faci bine
#ubuntu-ro 2016-06-02
<SkyWay> e cineva?
